# Thoughts on RIA 1911



## Martywj

I am considering one of the Rock Island Armory for my first 1911. 
Either the 5" barrel Tactical










Or the Compact with 3.5" barrel










Either one can be found for less than $500.

I have heard and read really good things about the RIA 1911. Anyone out there have experience with them?
Do you use it for a CCW?

Marty


----------



## ssnxp

I'm curious also, as RIA and Taurus are my 2 choices in entry-level 1911s.


----------



## Martywj

I will not buy another Taurus pistol, we have 2 in the family right now. Mine is Mil Pro PT140 .40 cal and my wife's is a 9mm PT709 Slim. With Taurus it's hit or miss on getting a good semi-auto. I have had a couple of small issues with mine, but hers has been a PITA. Took a 5 week vacation to Miami to get it sorted out. Biggest iss ue with Taurus is dealing with their Customer Service or lack of it.

Marty


----------



## falchunt

As far as RIA goes, they have a pretty solid rep considering they are close to the cheapest as 1911's go. I personally would stay away from Taurus. Seems like reports on their lower end models are 50/50...You either get a solid piece or a really expensive paper weight. I am personally looking into getting my first 1911, and I am going to get an STI. They have a model called the Spartan that sells for $700 new, with match grade guts.


----------



## rugerbeach

we bought a ria about 2 months ago as our first 1911.what a great value for the money.we also just got a dan wesson pm7 in 45 and wish we had put the ria money here first.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Had a couple over the years. I'd spend the few Xtra bucks on their tactical model just because it has a better trigger and the ambi safety. But they are pretty good shooters. I am hoping to pick up one for a project weapon some time soon. They are a pretty good platform to start a custom rebuild on for sure but they will stand on their own. It's not a 1,000 gun but you are not paying for one. They are well worth what you pay and maybe a little more.


----------



## judgeparker

I bought the 5 inch tactical and love it. It shot any thing I feed it right out the box.


----------



## txgolfer45

Take a look at the Para Ordnance GI Expert as well as the Springfield GI or Mil-Spec too.

I bought a GI Expert and it is a real shooter. Para came out with stainless steel versions in 2010 too.


----------



## xXxplosive

RIA.................Not For me.
They have a cast slide and frame not milled from a solid billet....if you look at the parts under a magnifying glass you cas see imperfection bubbles in the castings.
You Get What You pay For...........................


----------



## timf1911

Ria has the best customer service in the industry. they shoot great cost little get the tacrical you will love it. and i'm pretty sure the slides are forged and frames are cast but mine has tons of rounds thru it no problems, save the extra kimber money for ammo.


----------



## Bgreg

I've heard nothing but very positive feedback on the RIA 1911's. Especially for the money. I'm picking up their Compact model this week. :smt071


----------



## weightlifter01

*ria 1911*

I have a ria satin nickel.I wish i would have bought a regular tactical because the satin nickel finish has to be wiped down everyday or it starts to surface rust
thats why I will be sending it off to have it duracoated in 2 tone


----------



## fudo

I would prefer a Springfield Armory Mil-Spec.but buy the one that is most comfortable in your hand.


----------



## GreySmoke

Only have about 200 rds thru mine but I'm pretty happy with it. Need to find different grips these are hard plastic and not very comfortable.
This is the new Limited Two Tone full size Tactical.










This was my first range visit with the RIA ....these ar 1/3rd scale IDPA targets. And it ate everything I fed it....


----------



## Cary Keshen

I agree with Fudo. For just a few bucks more I would go with the Springfield Mil-Spec or if your'e on a real tight budget, the Springfield GI.


----------



## Patient_Zero

I looked at a RIA when I bought my 1911, and it came down to either a RIA tactical or a Springfield Armory Mil-Spec. I finally went with the Springfield. For me, I preferred the feel of the Springfield as well as the fact that it seems to be fit and finished a little better. Honestly, the only time I heard anything bad about the RIA was when I had a sales guy trying to sell me something else. Aside from that, I've heard only rave reviews. In fact, the only thing on the RIA that I absolutely HATED was the grips. Not a big deal, but still. I'm considering picking one up later on to do some amateur gunsmithing on. 

As a side note, the STI Spartan was mentioned in an earlier post. It's worth noting that the Spartan is also made by ARMSCOR, just like RIA. That should tell you something. 

At any rate, I'd say the RIA is worth half again of what you're going to pay for it, especially when you consider the price of the upgrades that they do for you.


----------



## Bgreg

I finally picked up a RIA Compact today. $419.00 OTD. Can't beat the price. I've been doing some research for quite a while - checking the various forums and all the RIA reviews I've read have been very positive. As someone else posted, the grips are about as plain as can be. But, for the price of the gun, there's money left to go grip shopping.


----------



## forestranger

Have both the full size and compact Tacticals. No problems and like both. No experience with the high dollar 1911s unless you count Colt.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've owned and shot all kinds of 1911's. The RIA is a great deal for thew money you're spending on them.Sure I like a Springer more but I paid more for them too. With the money you save getting an RIA got can do all kinds of neat stuff and make your RIA's unique to you and even get them to group a little better without spending a whole lot more.Out the box though I think the only thing I actually felt I had to do to any RIA I owned was a little polishing to the feed ramp and chamber to help feeding and I don't like the 16# springs they come with. But I just don't like that spring. I like an 18-20 more. I can't remember seeing one fail due to the 16# recoil springs. So it's not like it has to be replaced.


----------



## Mariano

RIA uses Armsor frames and slides ..Better off buying and armsor for less


----------



## Bgreg

Martywj - I've had my RIA Compact a few weeks now and couldn't be happier. Fit and finish (if you like Parkerized) are excellent. I have been using it a my daily carry defense gun. I was carrying a Kahr K9, an all steel 9mm, and the Compact is just a comfortable for all day carry as the 9mm. I've had two range sessions with it so far and was impressed with its accuracy. No FTF of FTE right out of the box with FMJ ammo. I would buy one again. Consider spending a few more dollars that the Tactical version of either model. Better sights. Another thing, everyone raves about the customer service provided by the guys in Nevada that service the pistols.


----------



## oldnbald

I've had my RIA Compact Tactical for over a year now and it has never failed me. It is a sweet gun. You mentioned looking at the tactical, and that's great, but if you want a smaller pistol(you also mentioned the compact), as I do, get the Compact Tactical. Has all the same features as the Tactical, just a shorter barrel and 1 less in the mag. RIAs rock!


----------



## timf1911

buy the ria the customer service and warrenty service more than make up for it not being a springer ect.


----------



## USAFgsm

Martywj said:


> I am considering one of the Rock Island Armory for my first 1911.
> Either the 5" barrel Tactical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Compact with 3.5" barrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either one can be found for less than $500.
> 
> I have heard and read really good things about the RIA 1911. Anyone out there have experience with them?
> Do you use it for a CCW?
> 
> Marty


I have one just like the top picture you posted, and I like it a lot. I put some pachmayr grips that have laminated wood and rubber on them and I think it looks and feels really nice. The fit and finish on the gun is unbelievable for the price. The action is so slick and smooth, the trigger is light and crisp, and I can easily manipulate the hammer with my thumb... all of these things feel way better on this gun to me than on the more expensive springfields I tried. 
The "Novak style" sights look good, but they don't have dots in them so I put my own dots with a white-out pen. It works really well and looks like its supposed to be there. One thing though is that I believe I read somewhere that the dovetail is cut at a different angle than most aftermarket sights, so if you want night sights (which I would want on a carry guy) it might take some gunsmithing, but I'm not 100% sure about that.

The first thing I would probably do is get a better magazine for it. The mag mine came with gave me some feeding problems, most of which have gone away with a Wilson Combat. It still fails to completely chamber the last round of the magazine sometimes, i'd say once every 2 or 3 magazines. I have to tap the back of the slide for it to go all the way in. Maybe some more breaking in or some polishing would help that, i don't know.

I have carried it on occasion, but I don't really do it anymore because I decided to just stick with what I'm the most familiar with, which is my Glock. It has night sights and has never had any kind of malfunction, plus I'm more used to the grip angle and the way it points.

Overall I think its a great gun, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## nightal

I have the 5'' 4'' 3-1/2'' RIA pistols they are a great value for the money, the frames are cast and so are many others , the slide is NOT cast it's 4140 steel, I have not shot the 4'' yet, if it runs like others I will be a happy camper.I carry the compact, it has around 3000,trouble free rounds through it , FMJ and HP's I shoot Federal hydro shok HP. I havn't tried any others so I can't comment on them.


----------



## poncaguy

*RIA's*



Martywj said:


> I am considering one of the Rock Island Armory for my first 1911.
> Either the 5" barrel Tactical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Compact with 3.5" barrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either one can be found for less than $500.
> 
> I have heard and read really good things about the RIA 1911. Anyone out there have experience with them?
> Do you use it for a CCW?
> 
> Marty


 I just got a tactical, not as good as my Taurus PT 1911, but very good 1911, have a 38 Super too. Will need ramp work to shoot hollowpoins thoough................


----------



## hogger129

Used to have a 5" GI model. Really liked it. Fed reliably and enjoyed shooting it. Mine came with the flared ejection port and a polished feed ramp, so it was able to shoot hollowpoints. Unfortunately I had to sell it. Currently have a Springfield Loaded.

I don't think the 5" is a great conceal carry piece. I mean it's slim, but it's kind of on the heavy side. It's cast, not forged. If you plan to get one for carrying, go for one with a smaller barrel.


----------

